# Charleys Steakhouse and Go-Karts



## ekid138 (Mar 26, 2003)

Sorry if this is a repost but I couldn't find where we were talking about this. Are we doing Charleys? Also I wanted to get everyone together on Wed and go do the go-karts. What does everyone think?


----------



## erock1331 (Apr 1, 2002)

try this thread's 2nd page

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=94251&page=2


----------



## BarryG (Feb 26, 2002)

Or this one

http://p066.ezboard.com/fsnowbirdnationalsfrm2.showMessage?topicID=206.topic


----------



## katf1sh (Jan 17, 2002)

yes charleys steak house 8 pm wednesday night! bus will pick us up at hotel at aprox 7:30 pm ...... go karts sound good! barry g goes into the wall!


----------



## ekid138 (Mar 26, 2003)

Thanks for the links, I had posted on there I just couldn't remember where it was. So for karts I figure the best way to do this is to come find me in the Putnam pits and I'll make a list. Its just up the street so I don't know if a bus is nessicary and last year when I went there was no one there so we should be good for some karting fun. Cya all down there.


----------



## BarryG (Feb 26, 2002)

Maybe karts before Charly's. I usually can't move after that huge steak dinner. Looks like I need to teach Kat a lesson in respect for his elders.


----------



## cneyedog (Jan 22, 2002)

Steak is the #1 Priority ! ....... we can do go karts anytime, maybe wed afternoon ? while the on-road guys are practicing ? Theres a triple decker go kart track down the street from the hotel, I'm puttin Barry in the boards too! .......WOOOOOO 


rich


----------



## BarryG (Feb 26, 2002)

Looks like it'll be rainin' Kats and Dogs at the kart track then. Just hope I don't get arrested for animal cruelty. :wave:


----------



## katf1sh (Jan 17, 2002)

remember the charleys steak house is on orange blossom trail. do not go to the one on intl drive....... and yeah go karts before sounds good! we will race for putnam brushes!


----------

